# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Garden Light Circuit

## Craigoss

Hi, 
I'm looking to add some low voltage garden lights to my backyard. I will get an electrician to put a switched GPO under the house to power the transformer. Is it general practice to run the active from a power circuit or light circuit? 
Thanks

----------


## chalkyt

The new GPO should be part of an RCD protected power circuit (although you can extend an existing non-RCD protected circuit, IMO it is not really a good idea). Both the active and neutral should be from the same circuit. If it is under the house, there shouldn't be any problem finding access to an existing GPO or circuit. Your electrician will know all of this.  
If you haven't already got it, spend a few bucks to have RCD protection fitted. Although there is only a remote chance of your lighting transformer going short circuit between primary and secondary one day, such things do happen.We have good cheap safety technoiogy now, so why not use it.

----------


## Bruiser

Spot on chalkyt.  RCDs are very simple and reliable and effective.  If you do end up without RCD protection on the circuit, you can get a GPO with it built in, or an extension cord with it built in.   
The supply could come from a light circuit (ie 'mixed circuit') but I suspect you're hoping to use a light switch to turn on the GPO?  This can be done, just tell your sparky what you want. 
Not sure about putting a GPO under a house...

----------

